# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Implanon

## mandy43

ik heb van mijn gyneacoloog sinds n week implanon gekregen, ik dacht dat met deze vorm van anticonceptie mijn menstruatie uit zou blijven, dit is dus helaas niet gebeurd en ik ben t gewoon geworden, heeft iemand ervaring met implanon, en kan iemand mij vertellen of mijn menstruatie zal verdwijnen als ik het langer heb?  :Confused:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Mandy,

Het is vrij normaal dat je pas nadat je de Implanon gekregen hebt je gewoon nog bloedverlies hebt, zoals bij andere anticonceptie veranderd je bloedingspatroon.

Dit zijn zoiezo de bijwerkingen die op kunnen treden, misschien heb je er iets aan:

*Op welke bijwerkingen moet ik letten?*


Behalve het gewenste effect kan Implanon bijwerkingen geven. De belangrijkste bijwerkingen zijn doorbraakbloedingen, hoofdpijn, acne, gewichtstoename, ontsteking van de vagina en pijnlijke en gevoelige borsten.

*Regelmatig*

* Doorbraakbloedingen (‘spotting') of langduriger menstruatie. Bij één op de vijf vrouwen komen de menstruaties juist minder vaak of stoppen zelfs geheel. Als het staafje is verwijderd, komt de normale menstruatie meestal snel weer terug.

*Soms*

* Veranderingen van het lichaamsgewicht.
* Vette huid en acne.
* Hoofdpijn.
* Gevoelige borsten.
* Ontsteking van de vagina en verhoogde afscheiding uit de vagina.

*Zelden*

* Voorbijgaande pijn op de plaats van implantatie, jeuk, irritatie of bloeduitstorting. Soms vormt zich een litteken na inbrengen en verwijderen.
* Maagdarmklachten, zoals buikpijn, misselijkheid, verstopping en diarree.
* Haaruitval en huiduitslag.
* Duizeligheid, nervositeit, slapeloosheid, stemmingswisselingen en depressiviteit.
* Minder zin in vrijen.
* Griepachtige verschijnselen, vermoeidheid en gewrichts- of spierpijn.

*Zeer zelden*

* Verhoogde bloeddruk. Als de bloeddruk te hoog wordt en niet goed reageert op behandeling moet het staafje worden verwijderd.
* Pijn bij het plassen en urineweginfecties.

Raadpleeg uw arts als u te veel last heeft van een van de bovengenoemde bijwerkingen, of als u andere bijwerkingen ervaart, waar u zich zorgen over maakt. 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Yara1

Hoi lady's,

Ik heb mijn Implanon 7 maanden geleden laten plaatsen. Sindsdien heb ik geen menstruaties meer gehad (zaaaalig), tot 2 weken geleden. Daar was moeder natuur met haar presentje. tot nog toe heb ik nog steeds mijn menstruaties, al 17 dagen!!! Wel moet ik meegeven dat ik 8 kilo ben afgevallen op 2 maanden tijd na het plaatsen van implanon!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Yara1,

Helaas verloopt deze procedure bij iedereen anders. Kun je dus geen garantie geven wanneer het overgaat en of je volgende maand weer een menstruatie krijgt of niet. Zou je wel adviseren dat als het nog veel langer gaat duren je eens een bezoekje aan de huisarts moet brengen (vind 17 dagen al behoorlijk lang voor een menstruatie, dus zou niet zo heel lang meer wachten). Verder zou je aan hem kunnen vragen hoe het verdere verloop eventueel kan zijn.

Wens je heel veel succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

